# Textured yarn and guild projects



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have my guild meeting today. The spinners study grup has decided that this year we will be focusing on "art yarn" or as Jace says, "textured yarn". Today we begin at the beginning of her book and will spend the year working through it. I'm excited, I was able to get the book used but in new condition on Amazon. I watched the first part of the video last night, about singles. I have my baskets of stuff packed up ready for our meeting and I psyched :dance:

I will try to remember to take pictures and post them here.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Have fun, Marchwind! Can't wait to see...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So apparently the thought of working on these textured yarns freaked everyone out, LOL! The meeting which usually has about 15-20 people show up only had about 10 and of those 10 only 4 of us played while the others watched and made some snide remarks  really some of them were quite rude. Oh well! We had fun 

Here are a few pictures I took. 2 of us decided to ply our autowrap singles. Mine are still on the bobbin once I wind them into skeins and wash them I will post a picture. These are all considered singles.

This was an auto wrap someone did. We all did autowrap with one person, leading the group, working on other things (tornado).

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr

This

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr

Became this. The pictures don't really do these justice.

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr

This is the tornado. It is a single of gray mohair spun with commercial, pink mohair, a metallic black, and another commercial yarn.

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr

This was mine

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

How did you spin that yarn into dollars?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well Dave, that is a good question  We have the big Kalamazoo Weavers Guild holiday sale next month. I know a few of us talked about putting our skeins in the sale. I'll let you know how that turns out. It sure was easy to spin up.

I have no clue what to charge for this. The raspberry colored wool I may have bought eons ago, no clue what I paid for it but I remember it was dirt cheap. Then I had a spool of metallic thread the same color, that cost me about $3 at the fabric store. Time that is put into it was maybe about 5 hours from start to finish.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mine is pretty sober compared to others. I wasn't so happy that the sparkle was the exact same color as the wool (not intentional). It is washed now and I have a total of 164 yards in two (uneven) skeins. I just finished washing them and will take pictures when dry.

Maybe I'll call it Raspberry Fizz


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Raspberry Fizz? Love it! Can't wait to see the finished pics!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I like Raspberry Fizz !!
Tell me, what is the shiny in the second photo? The orangey colored one?
I took some silver shiny crochet thread and plyed it with some angora blend that I liberated from a sweater. I like it, and would like to do more shiney, but want something more like what you have. I have pondered several things, but settled on none. Open for input!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

It's beautiful Marchie - love it! 

I was going to put 'art yarn' as my Tour de Fleece goal next year, and this makes me want to try it even more! I think I need to start getting ready for it... 

WIHH - if you could recommend one book/DVD, which one would it be? And what 'supplemental' things do I need (sparkly thread, yarn, etc...). 

The way I am about things, I need to start preparing now


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Marchwind: I was selling my Art yarns at the Farmer's market this summer for *starting* at $5 an oz. I didn't have ANY trouble selling it at that price. Of course, if the wool or other additives are more costly, the price goes up.

Art yarns are very much in demand right now. I was selling traditional yarns along side the funky, colorful & downright weird yarns...The art yarn outsold the other almost 3 to 1. The remark I heard most often was "I can't buy this in a store!".


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ. The yarn in the photo you are talking about is a roving from KnitPicks (orange) and the sparkle was just a metallic thread (gold) from the sewing store. It actually came out really nice.

PKBoo I second Jacey's book and DVD. She tells you everything you will need to make her yarns.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I have the newer Spin Art yarn book & DVD. I would say this combo is a _must have_ if you want to spin the textured yarns. The DVD is very clear, showing the different techniques and why you should do them. I'd give it 5 stars!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Jacey's DVD and book are great, but your collection won't be complete without the book by Lexi Boeger, the first art yarn Master Guru, from whom Jacey learned how to make many of her 'textured' yarns.

Part of this guru "rivalry" is the role of Interweave Press. Lexi published her books and began teaching way ahead of anything Jacey was doing; Lexi did it as an Indie artist - independently. And Interweave wanted to get in on the art yarn action so they could make some money on it, so they came up with their own guru, Jacey.

Lexi sells her art skeins for an average of $50 per skein.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I did not know that about Lexi, thank you Lezlie. I'll go and find her book and buy it now. Which do you recommend?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> I did not know that about Lexi, thank you Lezlie. I'll go and find her book and buy it now. Which do you recommend?


You want the paperback edition of "Intertwined". Amazon has it at the best price. Her first book was published by herself and is no longer obtainable, but she told me it wasn't worth hunting a copy down as most of those yarns are covered in Intertwined. It's a gorgeous book, all the illustrations and photos are by her. I love the layout and design of the book.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I found 2 books of hers on Amazon. Her first one was also there but it was about $150.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ahem, Marchie- Lexie will be teaching at Shepherd's Harvest this coming Mayyyyyyy!


WHAT!??? Details. Girl, we need some details!


Looks like I'd better go book hunting again! sigh....I just HATE to have to go buy a new books.....tongue firmly inserted in cheek! :clap:

Hey Lez; could you please pose the ISBN for that book?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful yarn!! Its amazing all the different kinds of yarn that can be made. 

Marchwind, what kind of wheel is that in pics 1 & 4?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

ISBN-10: 1592536247
ISBN-13: 978-1592536245

The above numbers are for her book 'Intertwined'. You want that one. The photos and yarns are gorgeous.

She has a second, NEW, follow up book, that came out earlier this year: 'Handspun: New Spins on Traditional Techniques'.

ISBN-10: 1592537626
ISBN-13: 978-1592537624

It looks like her second book includes info about carding crazy batts and fiber prep and stuff for art yarns.

Lexie is also on Facebook as Pluckyfluff. On her website pluckyfluff.com she has listed Shepherd's Harvest festival as an official class.

Lexi's "slogan" is : "Making f'd up yarns since 1999". So she does predate Jacey Boggs by some time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those are the two I ordered


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are 3 photos of Raspberry Fizz washed and dry. Today is overcast so the photos didn't come out very well. I'm not sure if the sparkle really shows up. Although atuo-wraps are intended to be singles, I did ply this. It is a perfectly balanced yarn  I would say that the last photo is the truest for the color.

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very pretty! I think I see a glimmer of the sparkle in the second picture.
I love that color.


----------

